# leaf scorch vs. bacterial leaf scorch?



## hedAke (Jul 16, 2009)

Dumb question time. Is leaf scorch the same as bacterial leaf scorch? I'm kind of leaning toward the idea that leaf scorch can be a symptom of many types of tree stressors, while bacteria leaf scorch (_Xylella fastidiosa_) is a leaf disease. 

Maybe it's just a matter of terminology but i need to clarify the differences (if there are any).


----------



## Ed Roland (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, hello old friend!

I agree that _leaf scorch _is a symptomatic disorder and _bacterial leaf scorch_ is a disease. 

good to see you in the forums.


----------



## hedAke (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation. I thought I knew that, but then again I'm never really sure what I know.

Yeah, look at me chatting it up with two whole posts.....woo-hoo! do I get a star or a flat tire by my name or something?


----------



## S Mc (Jul 16, 2009)

hedAke said:


> ..woo-hoo! do I get a star or a flat tire by my name or something?



I'll give you a rep for taking the time to show up here! Welcome!!! 

I agree with our friend WW. Leaf scorch is a symptom and bacterial leaf scorch a specific disease. 

A visual diagnostic between the two (evidently) is the "halo" of yellow between the green leaf and brown edges found with BLS on some species.

Sylvia


----------



## Ed Roland (Jul 16, 2009)

Check this beast out for more insight.

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2486461


----------



## D Mc (Jul 16, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> Check this beast out for more insight.
> 
> http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2486461



Well, there ya go. Except for a few teensy, weensy unresolved details, that pretty much wraps it up. 

Makes one glad to be alive, doesn't it? 

Dave


----------



## Ed Roland (Jul 17, 2009)

Remember early in the year when we were discussing mycor and the inherent benefits? We came across data that stated how mycorr can lead to an increase in plant processes.

"We have also learned that the often higher stomatal conductance of mycorrhizal leaves is tied to slightly higher water potential gradients across leaves, consistent with the higher rates of gas exchange necessary to supply the carbon needs of the fungal symbiont" 
(Augé et al. 2008).

We then surmised that since BLS is predisposed by water stress perhaps mycorr could be a companion treatment along with OTC to help suppress symptoms by diluting the pathogen populations within the plant. 

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/art...?artid=2486461 

seems to state that it does not matter the populations of pathogen since "Gambetta et al. (2007) used a highly sensitive detection technique to show that PD leaf scorch symptoms can form even in the absence of localized high concentrations of the bacteria and suggested that plant hormones may regulate such a systemic response."


----------



## hedAke (Jul 17, 2009)

We learned all that? Was I there that day?


----------



## S Mc (Jul 17, 2009)

What we have here is positive proof that tomatoes are a brain enhancer. 

And WW, you are positive scary in your eloquence. 

I think I remember talking about it...not nearly that clearly....I remember talking about mycor at some point.  once, maybe twice.


----------

